# Baby Pics



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Black Foxes - Theres two litters tougher 4 and 6 and on the whole ive not been that impressed with these guys as they seem smaller but one girl i realy like she has a much wider head than her sisters.


























Siamese and Blacks - Realy pleased whith these last two litters as all the siam litters have been male heavy but this time there was a good few girls in both colours.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And a young sepia fox buck i get from sarahY along with some does, there a cross from fox and PEW to improve type which ill be working with seperatly to the other foxes.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw! They are adorable xx


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love foxes they are great


----------

